# Regarder canal+ à la demande sur mac ?



## as.cassou (3 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir s'il existe une solution pour regarder canal+/canalsat à la demande sur un mac, car je n'y arrive pas ?...

Merci beaucoup


----------



## ubusky (3 Mai 2010)

yop,

sans dire des conneries, je crois que c'est actuellement pas possible...


----------



## as.cassou (3 Mai 2010)

Sympa ça fait toujours plaisir... Je pensais pourtant qu'il existait une astuce, mais bon...


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mai 2010)

as.cassou a dit:


> Sympa ça fait toujours plaisir... Je pensais pourtant qu'il existait une astuce, mais bon...



L'astuce c'est d'installer Windows via Bootcamp ou autre...


----------

